# Show us the setup with the most useful gadgets



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I've been Ubering and Lyfting for about six weeks. I've been working on getting a nice setup for myself and pax.

So far I have:
Galaxy 5s for Lyft- waze
Galaxy note 4 for Uber- waze
Samsung 10" tablet for aux navigation- google maps
Nuvi 2689 LMT for 2nd backup nav- gps
Falcon F360 dashcam
InfiniApps DuoMount[MAGNETIC MOUNT] The original, best, patented CD Slot Mount, Car Phone Mount
BESTEK 12V/24V Car Cup 3-Socket Cigarette Lighter Power Adapter with 4.2A Max Dual USB Car Charger for Smartphones and Tablets
RAVPower Portable Charge [Upgraded Capacity] 16750mAh Powerful 4.5A Dual USB Output External Battery Power Bank with iSmart Technology (Black)
ZivigoTM Portable NFC Wireless Bluetooth Speaker with Built in Speakerphone, up to 10 Hour Rechargeable Battery

Setup:
s5 phone bluetoothed to car.
Note4 phone hotspot for tablet.
Tablet powered by Ravpower.
Spotify premium running on all 3 devices.
handoff unused phone to pax for their music.
Tablet used for verbal input nav...big screen great for old men like me.
Tablet announces 'flight greeting' for pax describing gum, water, speed limit, buckle up, alternate route, etc.
Tablet with Musixmatch for lyrics and graphics to pax songs.
The cd magnetic mount is THE BEST.

Tell me or pic your setup. Thanks!!!


----------



## redloh (Nov 6, 2015)

For $0.75/mile, why????? How are you profitable??


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Lots of good stuff for pax to steal or break!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

My setup... seat covers and a whip for those dirty animals. I would never let them touch my phone.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

sorry, I don't make that much money
-1 cell phone for both Ewber & Lyft
-same cell phone for Google maps navigation
-same cell phone for backup naviation & phone calls
-1 suction cell phone mount, cheapest one I could get at walmart
-1 dash cam, forgot the brand but it records nicely
-1 Toyota Prius


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

redloh said:


> For $0.75/mile, why????? How are you profitable??


50 mpg Prius C What are your rates and what do you drive?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

DatShoGuy said:


> Lots of good stuff for pax to steal or break!


I don't do the 3am drunks...maybe you should rethink your strat.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

DriverX said:


> My setup... seat covers and a whip for those dirty animals. I would never let them touch my phone.


I guess you forgot to mention the cage bars to separate you from your pax. What the hell cities are you guys from and what the hell kind of neighborhoods you runnin in? I do northern Atlanta, pretty affluent and I've had no probs (yet, i know it's coming).


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> I don't do the 3am drunks...maybe you should rethink your strat.


You might be on to something there.....


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> I've been Ubering and Lyfting for about six weeks. I've been working on getting a nice setup for myself and pax. So far I have:
> ...
> Tell me or pic your setup. Thanks!!!


Pic your setup.

Otherwise, I have everything you listed plus 4 big-screen Xbox Ones and wet bar in the back of my custom Sprinter.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

This sounds like a bit of overkill to me. To each his/her own.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

RichR said:


> Pic your setup.
> 
> Otherwise, I have everything you listed plus 4 big-screen Xbox Ones and wet bar in the back of my custom Sprinter.


oH MAN YOU NEED TO SEE A VIDEO...CAN WE UPLOAD HERE/ oops caps


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> This sounds like a bit of overkill to me. To each his/her own.


I forgot to mention the amped subwoofer.


----------



## redloh (Nov 6, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> 50 mpg Prius C What are your rates and what do you drive?


$1.15/mile here in Mobile. I drive an 09 Civic but only on rare nights and weekends.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

No need for all that....less is more


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I've got a samsung galaxy s5 phone and some common sense. Anything else is overkill.



MulletMan said:


> Tablet announces 'flight greeting' for pax describing gum, water, speed limit, buckle up, alternate route, etc.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

iPhone 6s, built in navigation, cell phone charger. I won't provide anything else. Pax rides in backseat.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a dash cam and an aux cable that reaches the backseat. I don't let anyone use my Bluetooth because someone could actually hack my phone and steal sensitive information. I keep water, tissues, and mints. Though most people never take any of those items.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I provide a dollar store iPhone and Android chargers. I have lost a couple, so now I only use dollar store charger cords. 

My last two aux cords were stolen. I am not getting another. Pax can chose a radio station, but I chose the volume. 

I keep my phone on the left to keep pax hands off it. 
I have had several pax try to grab my phone. I bought a windshield mount gooseneck for the left after that.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I really hate when pax sit up front...especially when it's guys. Weirdos.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> 50 mpg Prius C What are your rates and what do you drive?


LOL, you have an Uber sticker on the side of your car. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. you'll get that 6th Star Award in no time.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

WTF the OP cannot be serious. That was confusing just to read, forget about trying to operate that trainwreck of a setup.

1 phone, phone mount on left side of windshield. Android on Samsung Galaxy s5 with service thru Verison. Simple and to the point. No need for anything else in my car and there never will be at these low rates.

Is this a picture of the OP?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

steel108 said:


> LOL, you have an Uber sticker on the side of your car. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. you'll get that 6th Star Award in no time.


Fill me in. It's not cool to have a logo? I'm old and fat and don't know such things.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Since we are talking about gadgets, I have one of those Portable dvd players I'm thinking about hooking up for the back seat. Found at the yard sale for a dollar and works great. Anybody doing that? And if yes, what do you play? Please don't ostracize me for this idea!


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Since we are talking about gadgets, I have one of those Portable dvd players I'm thinking about hooking up for the back seat. Found at the yard sale for a dollar and works great. Anybody doing that? And if yes, what do you play? Please don't ostracize me for this idea!


I dunno man, that might be good for long rides. I'd say movies would be a nono. Short money shot compilations may be good, brooklyn 99, love it, but I'd suggest streaming netflix, no data usage if u have tmobile. But if you did that you'd have to go into tablet territory. And if you do that, on this thread, you will be crucified like me. I'm still waiting for steel108 to explain to me why displaying an uber/lyft logo is so fukking funny. I thought u had to be 21 to drive for uber, but I guess they let 12 year old mentalities post here. I won't ostrichize anyone, and not sure exactly what you mean by that.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

SanPedroLover said:


> WTF the OP cannot be serious. That was confusing just to read, forget about trying to operate that trainwreck of a setup.
> 
> 1 phone, phone mount on left side of windshield. Android on Samsung Galaxy s5 with service thru Verison. Simple and to the point. No need for anything else in my car and there never will be at these low rates.
> 
> Is this a picture of the OP?


Love the pic. I'm almost 60 and I cant see well up close, hence the tablet. I have two phones so why not use both? I do both Uber and Lyft. On one phone, you get a ping from uber, you have to get lyft up to go offline, then back to uber to drive. That's lot of time fukking around. My setup is simple except for simple minds. I'll post a pic, better yet a video to show how simple it is. By the way, if you don't like the lower rates, quit. Unless you do this for a living, and then I feel sorry for your trainwreck life. I do it for fun, it beats watching Fox news and kikkin ass on WoW.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I do provide a tinfoil hat for pax that are out of their minds.
I try to do it with some style though.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> 50 mpg Prius C What are your rates and what do you drive?


You riced out a Prius C.. seriously


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> You riced out a Prius C.. seriously


*"rice out*

to apply stickers and flashy add-ons to a motor vehicle, but no actual performance parts or power boosters. A negative remark."
Ok, so I guess I take the logos off now. I wouldn't really say I riced it out. How about the falcons emblems, is that ok?. I did remove hybrid emblems, debadge bro, is that cool or am I dericing?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> *"rice out*
> 
> to apply stickers and flashy add-ons to a motor vehicle, but no actual performance parts or power boosters. A negative remark."
> Ok, so I guess I take the logos off now. I wouldn't really say I riced it out. How about the falcons emblems, is that ok?. I did remove hybrid emblems, debadge bro, is that cool or I am I dericing?


lol you had to Google it. Just messing with you man, but come on it's a Prius. The limo tint, matte finished trim and blacked out logo up front? Those projector headlights too? Blacked out brake lights?  +100hp ok ok I'll stop. I mean doesn't look bad


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> lol you had to Google it. Just messing with you man, but come on it's a Prius. The limo tint, matte finished trim and blacked out logo up front? Those projector headlights too? Blacked out brake lights?  +100hp ok ok I'll stop. I mean doesn't look bad


LOL...ok I get it. Like I said, I'm 57. I'm not sure which is worse. 1. An old man who is not cool. 2. An old man trying to be cool. It's a frikkng great car. And i'm not kiddin you, from 0 - 40 I can beat a bunch of cars (torque from that gen motor)  After that they catch up. I think the C looks a better than a normal Prius. And 53mpg city is unmatched. just sayin it's great for rideshare.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> LOL...ok I get it. Like I said, I'm 57. I'm not sure which is worse. 1. An old man who is not cool. 2. An old man trying to be cool. It's a fukking great car. And i'm not shittin you, from 0 - 30 I can beat a bunch of cars (torque from that gen motor)  After that they catch up. I think the C looks a fukk of a lot better than a normal Prius. And 53mpg city is unmatched. just sayin it's great for rideshare.


Different flavor than other Prius-es out there yeah, and looks more at home in Atlanta than Pittsburgh with the better weather and the Falcons colors. If I had a separate car just for Uber it'd be a hybrid, probably Prius. I'm sure I piss off plenty of drivers with my 4cl 100 and nothing hp Dodge Caliber. I'm slow and steady off the line, plus I feel like my shocks are crap so I need to tread carefully or we all go flying


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> lol you had to Google it. Just messing with you man, but come on it's a Prius. The limo tint, matte finished trim and blacked out logo up front? Those projector headlights too? Blacked out brake lights?  +100hp ok ok I'll stop. I mean doesn't look bad


It's cool I used to get made fun of in the Prius forums a lot too. I'm used to it. Did I mention 125k and and nothing but oil changes and tire rotates. Original brake pads...wtf is with this tank?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

New car with Bluetooth OnStar security OnStar navigation
Old 3G cell phone LG something 
Garmin Nuvi 2598 with live traffic receiver voice command bluetooth
WeatherTech Floor Mats.
Insurance
Rear view camera

If I'm going to continue working here I'm going to get a dash cam photograph the objects outside my car so I can film all the taxi accidents and any health and safety violations it record


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> 50 mpg Prius C What are your rates and what do you drive?


Cool car. But you may be insane.  (49mpg Prius V here)


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

SanPedroLover said:


> LOL seriously? You're only 57 not 95, homie. On my phone it takes all of about *3 SECONDS *to pull up the other app and switch it off. Yeah, that sure is a lot of "fooking around" as you so eloquently put it haha. You do realize that you just made yourself seem like a "simple mind" by not being able to multitask on one phone and quickly switch between a few apps yeah?
> 
> Hey, to each their own. Have fun with your overly-complicated setup. Whatever works for you, gramps.


Very clever reply. I underestimated your grasp on technology and hyper-twitch hand-eye coordination sir. I'll keep working on it til I get it right.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Dar n it!. I accidentally deleted your post SanPedroLover. I was doing a reply and my pic didn't go where I wanted it so i deleted it and it deleted your post too. Shoot! Because I have more replies to that post. Oh well, getting senile sux.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

SanPedroLover said: "LOL seriously? You're only 57 not 95, homie. On my phone it takes all of about *3 SECONDS *to pull up the other app and switch it off. Yeah, that sure is a lot of "fooking around" as you so eloquently put it haha. You do realize that you just made yourself seem like a "simple mind" by not being able to multitask on one phone and quickly switch between a few apps yeah?

Hey, to each their own. Have fun with your overly-complicated setup. Whatever works for you, gramps."
______________________________________________________________________________________________

A note also on your 3 second reaction time to: 1. accept uber. 2. home. 3.lyft app up. 4. Lyft offline. 5.home. 6.uber up. That's 6 taps, very impressive for you to be able to do that .5 seconds each. Let's do a bit of math to convert your 3 seconds into feet traveled. 1 mile/hour converts to 5280'/mile / 60 minutes/hr / 60 seconds/minute = 1.47'/sec x 60m/hr = 88 feet/second. So your 3 second hyper-agile app work takes 284 feet to complete. C'mon man, I don't believe you actually take your eyes off the road for 3 seconds. That's a trainwreck waiting to happen. Now, conversely, I already have both apps open and takes a total of 2 taps 1. accept uber. 2. lyft off. I'm slow but I can still do that less than a second. However, since you have amazed me with your clever and witty responses, I can only assume that you have everything under control. After thoughtful consideration and thorough research, the only real credible solution I can ascertain is that you have abilities others do not possess. My conclusion is presented below, you do not have to take your eye off the road at all. Again, kudos sir to your talents. I hope to hear back from you soon if my hypothesis and conclusion is in fact scientifically sound. I am considering presenting this theory in the next Popular Science. Thank you for your time.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Cool car. But you may be insane.  (49mpg Prius V here)


The Prius V is an awesome car. Congrats to you sir, well played.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> I've been Ubering and Lyfting for about six weeks. I've been working on getting a nice setup for myself and pax.
> 
> So far I have:
> Galaxy 5s for Lyft- waze
> ...


Dude! You are king of the gadget world! wow! That's a lot of gear, I'd be too worried about that in my car and to some of the people I carry. Besides not getting a professional fee to drive and have that gear, You should look into high profile security transport services, but for Uber I only have the one android phone, dash cam and my old fm/am radio if they want music. But I have to agree the magnetic mounts are the best, I have the vent clip which works great, as it helps keep my phone cool. I tried the CD Mount but it wont fit in the CD slot. I tried the Suction cup mounts and all were a pain in the A**. This Vent Clip Magnetic mount was perfect for my Moto G Phone which is the same size as S5

Your set up would be great if UBER paid better and I had a better car. my car is fine and is half luxurious but its a 2003


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice set up, car looks good on the outside too. My gut tells me OP has made something of a hobby out of "pimping his ride". I personally don't run anything aside from the phone that is running whatever app I'm on at the moment but if all of the gadgetry makes your time behind the wheel easier, more power to ya.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

SloanJones said:


> Nice set up, car looks good on the outside too. My gut tells me OP has made something of a hobby out of "pimping his ride". I personally don't run anything aside from the phone that is running whatever app I'm on at the moment but if all of the gadgetry makes your time behind the wheel easier, more power to ya.


Thank you buddy. I was told , ' cmon man, you riced out a prius c? seriously?' I should have said yes it's a Prius that's why it needs help


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> It's cool I used to get made fun of in the Prius forums a lot too.


You're gonna love this! A bunch of us were headed to Kansas City on I-35 in rural Missouri in this, my "other car," and I passed a Prius--no drama, minding our own business, just a normal pass, 5 over the limit. A minute later, they were hanging next to me in the passing lane just to yell and flip me off. (Really? You guys can't take a joke?) We all had a good laugh!


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

RichR said:


> You're gonna love this! A bunch of us were headed to Kansas City on I-35 in rural Missouri in this, my "other car," and I passed a Prius--no drama, minding our own business, just a normal pass, 5 over the limit. A minute later, they were hanging next to me in the passing lane just to yell and flip me off. (Really? You guys can't take a joke?) We all had a good laugh!


Nice ride!. Maybe they suffering from a small appendage disease, or engine envy. I wish I had the $$ for that as my second car, but if I did, I'd still burn my lil car for Uber


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Your set up would be great if UBER paid better and I had a better car. my car is fine and is half luxurious but its a 2003


I would love to drive my 2003 car, but Uber said it was too old.

How did you get that car approved by uber ?
Hopefully I can do the same.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MulletMan said:


> I've been Ubering and Lyfting for about six weeks. I've been working on getting a nice setup for myself and pax.
> 
> So far I have:
> Galaxy 5s for Lyft- waze
> ...


If you still have receipts, take back 90% of that and buy some vomit bags.

And no, I'm not joking. Even 10 pm drunks can vomit. I also have picked up people coming from chemo. $10 or less for them on Amazon.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you still have receipts, take back 90% of that and buy some vomit bags.
> 
> And no, I'm not joking.


I am very part time. What's wrong with me using my own stuff. I have non official vomit bags, chik fila salad plastic bags. Would these meet your specifications; you seem to be an expert. If not, where do you buy your bags. And do you buy them by the gross? I really don't want to do the vomit crowd. But to each his own...Party on


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MulletMan said:


> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> But I must say, sometimes the ladies feel pity for me and my old arthritic curmudgon hands. They have been offering physical therapy sessions to get back my flexibility. Therapy is going very very very slow, I may have to get treatment infinitum.
> View attachment 30721


That picture is SO disturbing. I feel like I accidentally landed on child pornography.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MulletMan said:


> I am very part time. What's wrong with me using my own stuff. I have non official vomit bags, chik fila salad plastic bags. Would these meet your specifications; you seem to be an expert. If not, where do you buy your bags. And do you buy them by the gross? I really don't want to do the vomit crowd. But to each his own...Party on


Sorry I edited my post but you had already replied. I prefer "real" vomit bags as they are easier for drunks to use.

Old people too, I would think. Lol

Anyway, here's what I have. I also have a waterproof dog seat cover and a moving blanket in case of pets/service dogs. Even a carrier may be dirty on the bottom.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Sorry I edited my post but you had already replied. I prefer "real" vomit bags as they are easier for drunks to use.
> 
> Old people too, I would think. Lol
> 
> ...


I like that..sorry for the sarcasm before. I'm getting ready to put a seat cover on the rearseats and was thinking the waterproof liner under the cover to protect cloth seats. I had a girl piss my car. My last drunk run..lol. your idea seems pretty good..thanks man.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

and to be honest, i don't use half that shite anymore. Phones, cd magnet mount, tab, cam, nav. you might wanna consider a dashcam if you're attracting vomit


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MulletMan said:


> I like that..sorry for the sarcasm before. I'm getting ready to put a seat cover on the rearseats and was thinking the waterproof liner under the cover to protect cloth seats. I had a girl piss my car. My last drunk run..lol. your idea seems pretty good..thanks man.


I have seat covers--search for fh seat covers on amazon and you'll see what I have. They have ventilated and non ventilated ones and are pretty waterproof (the leatherette ones). I didn't put anything under them but am considering it. They're a ***** to put on and off though. The dog cover just hooks around the back of the seats. Search for pet store pet seat cover and you'll find them. Been on sale for as little as $7 but generally $10-13. Won't last forever with heavy use, but if you only use it occasionally it's fine.

My seats underneath are cloth. No one has pissed or vomited in my car, but I have had a few folks ALMOST vomit in the car. So far I've been able to pull over and they got out. But I tell everyone at night that the vomit bags are there. The folks I HAVE had almost vomit in the car did not appear as drunk as many who were fine.

I make a joke out of it, and have not had anyone ding my rating because they felt insulted...but I have enough trips I really don't care anyway.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

My Note 5 bluetooth connected to my head unit. Simple setup that gets the job done. I have a lot or runs on a college campus (where the locals like to loot). I would never keep a lot of expensive equipment.


----------



## PuppyMonkeyBaby (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> oH MAN YOU NEED TO SEE A VIDEO...CAN WE UPLOAD HERE/ oops caps


upload to youtube and link here.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

PuppyMonkeyBaby said:


>


I think we have a new sarcasm photo here, but the cb radio is something I never thought of.. Lets see 2 nav gps, cb, 2 phones, in dash nav.....got me beat by a mile, I'll post my setup but i need one more phone to pic it


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> upload to youtube and link here.


Yes sir, I posted that my first day on forums and it wouldnt let me link anything, but I'll do it today


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> upload to youtube and link here.


My first videos , bear with me.






2nd attempt...my setup works when i dont have to use phone as the recorder...speedy connex when hotspot is on...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> I've been Ubering and Lyfting for about six weeks. I've been working on getting a nice setup for myself and pax.
> 
> So far I have:
> Galaxy 5s for Lyft- waze
> ...


Jesus Christ all I have on my dash is the mount uber provided and my iPhone when I'm ubering. And really waze? Really lmao.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Jesus Christ all I have on my dash is the mount uber provided and my iPhone when I'm ubering. And really waze? Really lmao.


dam bro no wonder you hate driving. Everyone knows waze ia way better...lmao


----------



## PuppyMonkeyBaby (Mar 14, 2016)

The magnets turn off your tablet because inside the tablet cases they have magnets built in so when you close the case the tablet turns off and you don't waste battery. Your tablet just thinks its inside of a case when it senses the magnets.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

PuppyMonkeyBaby said:


> The magnets turn off your tablet because inside the tablet cases they have magnets built in so when you close the case the tablet turns off and you don't waste battery. Your tablet just thinks its inside of a case when it senses the magnets.


A work in progress.


----------



## PuppyMonkeyBaby (Mar 14, 2016)

Waze is the best I have used for red light and speed camera warnings, and cops on highways.


----------



## PuppyMonkeyBaby (Mar 14, 2016)

BTW nice setup mullet man, you inspired me to grab a couple of those magnetic mounts


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> My first videos , bear with me.


Nice job. I love that YouTube enables 2X playback speed, too. 

Glad I don't pay your cellular bill! (Mine runs $15-$20/month.)


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

RichR said:


> Nice job. I love that YouTube enables 2X playback speed, too.
> 
> Glad I don't pay your cellular bill! (Mine runs $15-$20/month.)


I knew you'd have a smart ass remark bud....I also have two kids on my cell phone plan, everybody gets 10 gig..and guess what streaming music and video doesn't count on data usage. Maybe when u grow up and make some money other than driving, YOU TOO will be able to afford some toys. good luck!


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

60 years old, mullet, and you pull up in that thing? That's hilarious.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> 60 years old, mullet, and you pull up in that thing? That's hilarious.


Why? what would you be expecting? A 21 year old snot nosed pimple faced scrub with hat on sideways. I like music, I like driving, I like toys. Or would I be better off pulling up in a Buick with Barry Manilow playing. Maybe your grandpa is like that, to each his own.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> Why? what would you be expecting? A 21 year old snot nosed pimple faced scrub with hat on sideways.


Yes, that's exactly what I'd expect pulling up in that thing. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'd expect pulling up in that thing. But whatever floats your boat.


You do uber black i see...you make good bank , but your car is expensive to run. I run uberx, cheap rates but at 50 mpg and reliable as a tank i would guess our bottom lines are similar. Are you full time? Tell me more about yourself as to why you hate me or my ride so much. Please enlighten me.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I've got a samsung galaxy s5 phone and some common sense. Anything else is overkill.


Seriously? You wouldn't use a tablet if Santa brought you one?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> I knew you'd have a smart ass remark bud....I also have two kids on my cell phone plan, everybody gets 10 gig..and guess what streaming music and video doesn't count on data usage. Maybe when u grow up and make some money other than driving, YOU TOO will be able to afford some toys. good luck!


Whoa, calm down there, friend. No offense intended. Sheesh.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> You do uber black i see...you make good bank , but your car is expensive to run. I run uberx, cheap rates but at 50 mpg and reliable as a tank i would guess our bottom lines are similar. Are you full time? Tell me more about yourself as to why you hate my ride so much. Please enlighten me.


I really don't want to offend you. I don't hate your ride - I just wouldn't drive it. It's just not a car for me. I'll leave it at that.

I run a limo business. I do uber black every once in a while when I'm not busy with my privates, but I usually don't use it. Maybe 1% of my income is from uber, but it's a good option to have. I do well and stay busy, but would not count on uber to make a living driving black. I've been doing this kind of work long before uber was around. I highly doubt our bottom lines are the same. This is my full time business and I charge a lot more than the $1/mile (or whatever your uberx rates are) and I get 100% of the fares minus expenses, of course. No cuts to anyone.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

RichR said:


> Whoa, calm down there, friend. No offense intended. Sheesh.


sorry my man, i guess i was prepared for all the uber haters who think i'm a rookie noob rice job driving piece of shit prius. I am a big defender of Prius C's. IMHO: great car, fun to drive, agile, and tell me another car out there more efficient for rideshare. My apologies.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> Seriously? You wouldn't use a tablet if Santa brought you one?


I would. I'm just saying one phone is all you need to drive for uber. The rest is overkill.

I have an ipad. I just don't have it dangling from car window.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I really don't want to offend you. I don't hate your ride - I just wouldn't drive it. It's just not a car for me. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> I run a limo business. I do uber black every once in a while when I'm not busy with my privates, but I usually don't use it. Maybe 1% of my income is from uber, but it's a good option to have. I do well and stay busy, but would not count on uber to make a living driving black. I've been doing this kind of work long before uber was around. I highly doubt our bottom lines are the same. This is my full time business and I charge a lot more than the $1/mile (or whatever your uberx rates are) and I get 100% of the fares minus expenses, of course. No cuts to anyone.


Cool I understand. Hey I can't help it if I'm a kid inside. And at $300 a week, I can assure you that uberx is well below 1% of my income. I don't drive full time; I'm in construction. And I was comparing my uberx to your uberblack; uber takes the same cut on both of us I believe. Congrats on your limo business; that's something I couldn't bear to do fulltime.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> Cool I understand. Hey I can't help it if I'm a kid inside. And at $300 a week, I can assure you that uberx is well below 1% of my income. I don't drive full time; I'm in construction. And I was comparing my uberx to your uberblack; uber takes the same cut on both of us I believe. Congrats on your limo business; that's something I couldn't bear to do fulltime.


Uber Black is garbage. At least around here and I'm sure a lot of other major cities. Every ex-taxi driver went out and bought $50k suburbans thinking they'd make bank with uber. The business is a joke. Uber is just a tech company that doesn't have a clue about the livery business. Just a bunch of san francisco kids that know how to work computers. I feel for anyone trying to make a living working for uber full time - black or x.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> ... I am a big defender of Prius C's. IMHO: great car, fun to drive, agile, and tell me another car out there more efficient for rideshare. My apologies.


No worries.  I'd absolutely consider a Prius if it made sense for my family. I'd park it right next to my Challenger, and get personalized plates for it, too: NOHEMI.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I would. I'm just saying one phone is all you need to drive for uber. The rest is overkill.
> 
> I have an ipad. I just don't have it dangling from car window.


I don't understand. Who is dangling one from the window? And I suppose your galaxy phone is not compatible with your ipad; so I don't blame you for not using it. I simply like the tablet because it's huge. I can't see too well up close, hence tablet. So it's not really overkill for me is it?...seriously


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> I don't understand. Who is dangling one from the window? And I suppose your galaxy phone is not compatible with your ipad; so I don't blame you for not using it. I simply like the tablet because it's huge. I can't see too well up close, hence tablet. So it's not really overkill for me is it?...seriously


Fine substitute the phone for the tablet. I'm just saying you really only need one device. You decide what that device is.

It's not compatible, but I got it for free, so I'm not complaining. Someone offered it to me, so i took it. I barely use it. Don't really like it.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Fine substitute the phone for the tablet. I'm just saying you really only need one device. You decide what that device is.
> 
> It's not compatible, but I got it for free, so I'm not complaining. Someone offered it to me, so i took it. I barely use it. Don't really like it.


Dude, I don't think you can run just a a tablet alone and be efficient. Sometimes communication is necessary, and my tablet doesn't make phone calls. And if I understand correctly, in order to get a lyft cancellation you have to have communication with the pax (either can call) AFTER you arrive or you won't get the dead president.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

my setup:
mace for when pax pisses me off
dash cam so I can get A-hole pax arrested
steel toed boots for when pax REALLY pisses me off


----------

